# Hi gloss?



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a project I'm trying to figure out which includes enameling the pictured cabs in a "very glossy" ( clients words) finish. They are exactly there , in her bedroom where she will be sleeping while I work on them. Well, not while, but at night... i digress...
BTW, The doors will be coming off permanently. 

I want to use waterborne and don't want to spray. Any product recommendations? Color will probably be BM Atrium or Linen- to be decided.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Larcoloid, by California Paint. Its an Acrylic gloss enamel. I use this stuff all the time. I recently did the trim(pocket cabinets, big crown, 9" base boards...) in an 1100 sq ft home in larcoloid. Its the best hi gloss enamel I know. Its not cheap, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

*agreed*

its a great product.....i would not look anywhere else.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wondering why you don't want to spray? I am not familiar with that product. But I am with this one, and can recommended it with confidence. Should be able to go in those whites.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Ben Moore Impervex


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ProWallGuy said:


> Ben Moore Impervex


They have an industrial equivalent. Ill put the link in when I get on my PC...hard to do from this phone.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, I actually have a dealer nearby who does Cali paint. Will check it out.

I wonder why my BM guy didn't say that Advance came in hi gloss when I asked him. He said they only had Metal and Wood, which I know would be ropey and hard to get to look nice. Didn't mention Impervex either. I have enough advance time on this to have them order in if I make a decision. 

I was also considering either a gloss clear coat on something like Aura, or even a wipe on gloss car finish after I was done.


----------



## pentalpainters (Jan 25, 2011)

Porters Advantage 900 Gloss


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Does bm advance in high gloss off white yellow over time? I have used modified alkyds before(in the last 2-3 years) and havnt really been able to tell yet.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> Thanks guys, I actually have a dealer nearby who does Cali paint. Will check it out.
> 
> I wonder why my BM guy didn't say that Advance came in hi gloss when I asked him. He said they only had Metal and Wood, which I know would be ropey and hard to get to look nice. Didn't mention Impervex either. I have enough advance time on this to have them order in if I make a decision.
> 
> I was also considering either a gloss clear coat on something like Aura, or even a wipe on gloss car finish after I was done.


Probably didnt mention it because its not the best choice for this application. 

Maybe he didnt mention the DTM because its "Gloss" and not "High Gloss"

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...ges/paint/prd_p28&_pageLabel=fc_productsspecs
:thumbsup:


----------



## charleymcdowell (Mar 27, 2010)

What about a water oil hybrid. I have used Bm and km. They level off nicely and leave few brush strokes. More working time as well.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

charleymcdowell said:


> What about a water oil hybrid. I have used Bm and km. They level off nicely and leave few brush strokes. More working time as well.


BM has Advance, but it wouldnt be my first choice for this particular job.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Why do you say that? Dry time? Smell?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Why do you say that? Dry time? Smell?


Its not a DTM product, it would require priming. :thumbsup: The much easier method would be 2 coats of DTM over priming and painting. No need to switch products speeding up production, and being "greener" with no need to wash tools when switching products. :thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

:wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash:

Oh FFS, I mis read the post and thought we were talking about the metal duct work in the top of the picture. Dammit, he meant the cabinets....UGH my bad guys :boat:

I'll go sit in the corner now


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

I know you said you wanted to use a water based product for this but I would lean towards FPOE's Brilliant Hollandac, which is of course and alkyd product. The gloss level is remarkable and it doesn't fade and the whites don't yellow.

Be prepared to do multiple thin coats for maximum results. Also be prepared to pay nearly a $100 per 2.5 liter can.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Pental- Unfortunately Porters is not in my area
Roamer- Ya , WB for the low odor, and FPOE seems over the top for this job. 
NC/PWG- Impervex I have had problem getting it to lay out nice, and Advance is the hybrid, I'd be a little concerned about future yellowing, but haven't been around it long enough to know how much/ badly it does. 
Kind of leaves me back with the Cali Larcoloid I think. I'll be calling the store to see if they can get it.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Paint store said the Larcolid they carry is oil. 
But they do carry Muralo high gloss, which I didn't know. I have had great success with The other Muralo products, so this might be my answer.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Muralo is nice. If they carry Cali paints, larcoloid does come in Acrylic.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

KD- have you used both, and any preference? why?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree the Muralo is wonderful as well. Advance doesn't yellow nearly as bad as oil, and since these are not bright whites I think it wouldn't be nearly as noticeable.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Brush Jockey- I might of spread a gallon of Muralo- and hundreds of larcoloid, alkyd and acrylic, so I cant really say much about muralo, other than I liked it, but I didnt freak out and love it so much I switched. That being said, I like cali paints a lot in general, and get good prices and service, that has a lot to do with it. Im sure there are people who used larcoloid and were underwhelmed, like me and a lot of SW.


----------



## Paintuh4Life (May 20, 2009)

*Yellowing of Advance*



kdpaint said:


> Does bm advance in high gloss off white yellow over time? I have used modified alkyds before(in the last 2-3 years) and havnt really been able to tell yet.


Advance will yellow somewhat over time. I was just at my BM dealer the other day, and he showed me some samples of a couple of different trim paints. He had them stored away in a dark place and took them out to show me. We were looking at them to compare flow and leveling, but we could not help but notice how the Advance had yellowed, compared to the Insl-x Cabinet Coat. (which is a urethane acrylic). Keeping them in a dark place is the worst case scenario, but it definitely yellowed. I think this is true with all the water/oil hybrids.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Paintuh4Life said:


> Advance will yellow somewhat over time. I was just at my BM dealer the other day, and he showed me some samples of a couple of different trim paints. He had them stored away in a dark place and took them out to show me. We were looking at them to compare flow and leveling, but we could not help but notice how the Advance had yellowed, compared to the Insl-x Cabinet Coat. (which is a urethane acrylic). Keeping them in a dark place is the worst case scenario, but it definitely yellowed. I think this is true with all the water/oil hybrids.


Advance is still an alkyd product. It will yellow. Compare it to Satin Impervo and see the difference :thumbsup: 

Cabinet coat is a great product, from what I've heard. Never used it :no:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I think Larcoloid is an urethane acrylic. Not to keep pushing this paint, but I did a repaint last month, trim was Larcoloid, hadn't been painted in 7 years. The place was not a museum,(kinda dusty, lived in) and no joke, it looked like a one month old paint job, except the walls(different paint)....Larcoloid is bulletproof. The gloss retained its sheen. Even on custom window boxes that got lots of sun from 7am to 12am, it looked fine...Even the banisters were not too bad. In general trim only needed a damp rag wipe, but the owner wanted a complete repaint. One coat on trim was plenty, 2 on walls, as per usual.


----------

